# Beeswax Coil Candles



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

I ran across "Beeswax Coil Candles".

They look neat... does anyone know if they work well?


----------



## Zane (Mar 28, 2008)

I ran across these @ a local Hallmark. Cool candles


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

Interesting! Can't readily think of how that could be made without the assistance of some kind of machinery?

Cool though!


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

...how is it both pliable and 100% beeswax?

deknow


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

No where does it say they are 100% beeswax or pure beeswax. Im betting to get them to work there is other additives. with beeswax being the main ingrediant. thus making it legally be advertised as such


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

riverrat said:


> No where does it say they are 100% beeswax or pure beeswax. Im betting to get them to work there is other additives. with beeswax being the main ingrediant. thus making it legally be advertised as such


actually, it does, in the beginning of the second paragraph:


> This 100% Beeswax candle


it is also the same on other sites advertising this candle (amazon, et al).

deknow


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

deknow said:


> actually, it does, in the beginning of the second paragraph:
> 
> it is also the same on other sites advertising this candle (amazon, et al).
> 
> deknow


:scratch: I think riverrat should buy one and give us a report


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

That's a great idea HM. Maybe river(is it boiling yet?)rat can get back with us before the years over with that report :waiting:


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

:doh:Hm you want to mail me your reading glasses. and to think I just told the wife I didnt need bifocals. :scratch: I think Bizz would be the best test pilot since he is alread acustomed to playing with fire.


----------



## MapMan (May 24, 2007)

As if "regular" pillar candles didn't collect enough dust, now they go and compound the situation with rope candles and the burning holder/gizmo. Looks cool but pricey, and a pillar candle works just as well. And you can set a timer to tell you when to blow out the pillar, too! Looks cool though...


MM


----------

